# Schwinn handlebar 20" replated phantom custom hornet



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 4, 2022)

Hard to find 20 inch bars


----------



## Cableman (Sep 15, 2022)

$40


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 15, 2022)

Nd


----------



## Cableman (Sep 15, 2022)

18 in wide??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 15, 2022)

I'll check in the morning....they are small


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 16, 2022)

18 and 1/4"


----------



## Cableman (Sep 16, 2022)

$50


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 16, 2022)

Nd


----------



## biker (Yesterday at 10:58 AM)

$55


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Yesterday at 11:19 AM)

Nd


----------



## Cableman (Yesterday at 12:21 PM)

60


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Yesterday at 12:58 PM)

Nd


----------



## Cableman (Yesterday at 1:46 PM)

$75


----------

